# Fuente de Impresora Epson EPS - 117



## Omar266 (May 1, 2017)

Hola, tengo una fuente conmutada Epson EPS - 117 de un impresora. Como puede ver le he agregado un cable la razón en por que originalmente el voltaje era de 43V y con esto lo reduje al 34,8V. En la parte caliente hay una etiqueta que dice 2.5A/125V or 250V y en la parte fría hay otro T2.0A/250V. Mi pregunta es cual sería originalmente el amperaje de salida. Además tiene tres cables a la salida el del centro es GND y los otros son dos diferentes voltajes uno es a es de 33.6V y el otro de 34.8V .Muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 1, 2017)

Hola... ¿a qué voltaje de 43 te refieres?, ¿qué pusiste al otro extremo del cable?. El amperaje de salida se puede aproximar tomando como referencia la potencia de entrada y sabiendo que P=V*I.
En teoría, la potencia de salida debe aproximarse a la de entrada (suponiendo una eficiencia ~100%).


----------



## Omar266 (May 2, 2017)

Gracias por contestar. Cuando adquirí la fuente y revise el voltaje era de 41 0 43 Voltios. Como la quería hacer regulada y el regulador lm350 acepta hasta 35Voltios, modifique el voltaje de salida. Viendo unos vídeos en Youtube, reemplace una resistencia por un potenciometro  para calcular el nuevo valor de resistencia que diera el voltaje deseado (35V). Por lo que reemplace por dos resistencias en serie que me dan el valor de la resistencia necesaria.  En cuanto a la potencia pues no se de cuanto es. Gracias


----------



## Lucho LP (May 2, 2017)

En teoría, utilizando la fórmula que te han dicho, P=V.I y teniendo en cuenta los parámetros que vienen escritos, deberías estar cerca de los 70W. En teoría... 
Saludos.


----------



## issoca (Ene 3, 2019)

Que tal, disculpa que resistencia modificaste? Gracias!


----------



## harold54430 (Feb 20, 2020)

soy nuevo encontré el schematic de la fuente de poder de la impresora me gustaría saber que resistencia modificaste para cambiar el voltaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2020)

Puedes variar el ZD51


----------

